# Women Love Those Bad Boys



## skerzoid (Feb 7, 2017)

You want to be a chick magnet? Get thrown in prison for a heinous crime. Can someone explain the mentality behind chicks who go for guys behind bars?

https://www.foxnews.com/us/multi-mi...marry-man-jailed-on-murder-charges-in-florida


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

What are you talkin' about? He's dreamy ...

Ongoing discussion here:

https://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/432559-women-always-into-bad-boys.html


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

skerzoid said:


> You want to be a chick magnet? Get thrown in prison for a heinous crime. Can someone explain the mentality behind chicks who go for guys behind bars?
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/us/multi-mi...marry-man-jailed-on-murder-charges-in-florida


My explanation: they're nucking futs.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Blondilocks said:


> skerzoid said:
> 
> 
> > You want to be a chick magnet? Get thrown in prison for a heinous crime. Can someone explain the mentality behind chicks who go for guys behind bars?
> ...


This x 1000. Seriously nucking futs


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

1. There's already a thread about this

2. Generalizations are for the lazy or ignorant.


----------



## nekonamida (Feb 21, 2017)

personofinterest said:


> 2. Generalizations are for the lazy or ignorant.


I can hear the sizzling through my computer screen from that sweet burn.

Seriously though, there's actually plenty of scientific research you could be Googling to understand why SOME women date violent offenders behind bars, skerzoid. The going theory is that many of these women have come from severely abusive backgrounds and they get whatever they got out of those kinds of relationships (love-bombing highs, a chance for things to go differently this time around, normalcy, etc.) but they can't be abused physically because their potential new abuser is locked up.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

nekonamida said:


> I can hear the sizzling through my computer screen from that sweet burn.
> 
> Seriously though, there's actually plenty of scientific research you could be Googling to understand why SOME women date violent offenders behind bars, skerzoid. The going theory is that many of these women have come from severely abusive backgrounds and they get whatever they got out of those kinds of relationships (love-bombing highs, a chance for things to go differently this time around, normalcy, etc.) but they can't be abused physically because their potential new abuser is locked up.


This makes sense. A woman who dates or marries a criminal or prisoner is NOT a healthy woman.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

personofinterest said:


> This makes sense. A woman who dates or marries a criminal or prisoner is NOT a healthy woman.


But dontcha know that if some women do this then "women" do.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

NobodySpecial said:


> But dontcha know that if some women do this then "women" do.



Because we are all assimilated....


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Eh... seems about right for a CrossFit person.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

GusPolinski said:


> Eh... seems about right for a CrossFit person.


LOLOLOL

Down here it's Keto and Lularoe

Pyramid schemes are the new black.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Would there be a similar thing for boys who like bad girls?

You know I think there probably is.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

MattMatt said:


> Would there be a similar thing for boys who like bad girls?
> 
> You know I think there probably is.


There was a best seller out several years ago called "Why Men Love B****es"

Like that needed a 300 page book - the answer is: cause they hawt.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

personofinterest said:


> There was a best seller out several years ago called "Why Men Love B****es"
> 
> Like that needed a 300 page book - the answer is: cause they hawt.


A bad boy and a bad girl


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

personofinterest said:


> There was a best seller out several years ago called "Why Men Love B****es"
> 
> Like that needed a 300 page book - the answer is: cause they hawt.


Yep.

Having a prison record makes men more attractive to some women, whereas I don't think the reverse is true.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Eh... seems about right for a CrossFit person.


I wish I got the CrossFit jokes.


----------



## Talk2Me (Mar 22, 2019)

The answer to why women like Bad-Boys is very simple actually:

WITH A BAD-BOY YOU KNOW EXACTLY WHAT YOU'RE GETTING!!!!!!

With a nice-Guy it's always a question of when will the other shoe fall? When will he show his true colors etc?

A bad boy gives her everything she needs to know right in plain sight.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Its a good point. I think too many people don't believe that real "nice guys" exist, so they put too much effort into trying to figure out what is wrong with him - and that isn't fun for anyone. If you are dating a ex-con murderer, there is not motivation to find out what is wrong, you already know.



Talk2Me said:


> The answer to why women like Bad-Boys is very simple actually:
> 
> WITH A BAD-BOY YOU KNOW EXACTLY WHAT YOU'RE GETTING!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I work with a woman who shares info with me from time to time. She had been dating a guy for about 2 years. He was the type who could have some personality issues when he drank. They had broken up a couple of times over it. 

Apparently, he hasn’t drank in 6 months, and those issues haven’t occurred. She was recently telling me that she actually liked it better when he was drinking. “I know that doesn’t make any sense,” she said, but now that things are good, I just seem bored. 

She said she didn’t want him to start drinking again, but she said now that he’s reached a place they had worked for, she seemed bored. She filled in a few more details, but that’s the basics. To me, that sounds like the craziest thing I’d ever heard of in my life. I can’t begin to understand it.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

southbound said:


> I work with a woman who shares info with me from time to time. She had been dating a guy for about 2 years. He was the type who could have some personality issues when he drank. They had broken up a couple of times over it.
> 
> Apparently, he hasn’t drank in 6 months, and those issues haven’t occurred. She was recently telling me that she actually liked it better when he was drinking. “I know that doesn’t make any sense,” she said, but now that things are good, I just seem bored.
> 
> She said she didn’t want him to start drinking again, but she said now that he’s reached a place they had worked for, she seemed bored. She filled in a few more details, but that’s the basics. To me, that sounds like the craziest thing I’d ever heard of in my life. I can’t begin to understand it.


 Some folks are never satisfied. I know plenty of them and I'm married to one.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> A bad boy and a bad girl


 If you haven't seen "The Highwaymen" you should check it out. Good flick with a true representation of Bonnie and Clyde.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

MattMatt said:


> Would there be a similar thing for boys who like bad girls?
> 
> You know I think there probably is.


I was just going to say that. 

Last week at work a man in the office was telling us about his holiday in Spain where he met a girl he went to school with. She was on holiday with three men from her school days and they met 4 others including our office man. He says the other six men has sex with her and invited him to do the same. He says he was really tempted but declined in the end. She is 23 years old. 

Why would anyone behave like that? and why would so many men be attracted to her knowing what they know.? There is a breed of both men and women who like badly behaved 
people as partners. 

Our neighbour went to prison after beating up a man he found in his bed with his wife whom he had caught at least five times before with other men. But he married her when she had two children from two fathers. There are many men who obsess about badly behaved women just like there are many women of the same type.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> Would there be a similar thing for boys who like bad girls?
> 
> You know I think there probably is.


Probably the same ones who want said bad girls and are unhappy said girls want bad boys.

Oh the irony :rofl:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Rubix Cubed said:


> If you haven't seen "The Highwaymen" you should check it out. Good flick with a true representation of Bonnie and Clyde.


Thanks. I am intrigued by the fact that she wrote some poetry. 

Who knows? Under other circumstances she could be famed for her poetry rather than being a female gangster.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

lifeistooshort said:


> Probably the same ones who want said bad girls and are unhappy said girls want bad boys.
> 
> Oh the irony :rofl:


But what if you marry a bad girl or a bad boy?


----------



## skerzoid (Feb 7, 2017)

personofinterest said:


> 1. There's already a thread about this
> 
> 2. Generalizations are for the lazy or ignorant.


1. Yeah, I will own both of those (lazy & ignorant). 

2. On the other hand, #2 is a generalization in itself so welcome to the club.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

NobodySpecial said:


> I wish I got the CrossFit jokes.


No....no you don't

Trust me


----------

